# Mac In Argentina....



## karo (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm moving to Buenos Aires September 8th for 4 months and there is one Mac counter and one Pro store. 

I wonder of anyone knows if they get their collections the same time as here (Canada & US)...

thanks!


----------



## ishtarchick (Aug 9, 2006)

probably not, i would asume it happens the same as here in mexico, collections usually are released 1 to 2 months after, except for really big collections like holiday stuff, which is almost always on time, or 2 weeks late.
HTH and good luck down in argentina, dance some tango 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pau


----------



## capspock (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh, they have a pro store over there??? I'm jealous..... we have around 8 stores here in Brazil, but no pro... 

Collections here always take forever to arrive. I prefer to ask for a CP or buying on eBay.


----------



## Koni (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey Karo, I'm in Santiago, Chile. I'm pretty familiar with most of the MAC employees here and they've told me B.A. gets its stuff from Chile, where the Southern Cone office is. If that's the case, I can tell you that many of the collections come out only a week or two after they come out in the US and some even come out ahead of time. 

For example, I got the new pigments from Sundressing, the liner from Technacolor and the MSF from Avant Gold about a week before they were released in the US! 

Other collections, like Lure for example, were released about 2-3 weeks after US release date. At most, release dates are a month behind, not much more than that.

The only drawback is that we don't get every collection and some releases don't include every single product in the collection. For example, for Patternmaker (and basically, the yearly Nordstrom anniversary collection) they only have the palettes and the brushes/bags. They've never had the blushes and glosses also released in those collections. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## karo (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you guys so much! That helps alot.. and yes there is only 2 stores in Buenos Aires...that sucks because I bought a house out of the city and I have to drive 45 mins (which will be worth it) to get to Alto Palermo or Falabella..But again thank you guys very much...(and I WILL definitely dance Tango..(when I'm home alone! lol)


----------



## fantasyar (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi, Karo!Nice to meet you, I'm living in Argentina too. I usually go to Alto Palermo and Paseo Alcorta's Mac to buy. But I think that the Macs here are really poor and there are many collections they don't get. I hope that I'm lucky enough to get the Holiday brush set and palettes.


----------



## Koni (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey guys! I know that Mac in Chile is going to have all the holiday stuff in about two weeks. If you don't get what you want over there, maybe we can arrange a CP. Let me know.
Saludos!


----------



## fantasyar (Nov 13, 2006)

Really?! I went to MAC Argentina today and they said that thay weren't sure if they were getting the holiday stuff yet. I think I'm going to ask them next week again.


----------



## Koni (Nov 15, 2006)

Nocturnelle is already out and the holiday stuff should be out next week here. I was told, though, that they won't have the Couture stuff.


----------



## f1rewater (Nov 16, 2006)

I can live without the couture collection. But does anyone know if they are releasing the dress sets (pigment sets and lip/lustreglass) in Latin America?


----------



## Koni (Nov 16, 2006)

At least in Chile, the pigment and lipglass/lustre sets will be out next week. I don't know about the other countries.


----------



## fantasyar (Nov 18, 2006)

Uhhh...The last collection that came out in Argentina is ViVa Glam VI  :S


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 1, 2006)

f1rewater, los sets de pigments y todo eso me dijeron que van a llegarles empezando diciembre, pero que les van a llegar pocos (10 de c/u a cada counter aprox) y no todos, pero no me supieron decir cuales si y cuales no, asi que si hay algo que quieras te recomiendo que hables a los counters y los apartes, o les dejes tus datos y que te hablen
suerte!


----------



## f1rewater (Dec 2, 2006)

Gracias! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ya pregunte y me dijeron que les iban a llegar pero no me dijeron cuando ni que les iban a llegar tan pocos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eso si me pidieron que les dejara mi telefono. Me voy a dar una vuelta al rato.


----------



## fantasyar (Dec 4, 2006)

I got Formal Black Brush sets (basic and face) and Intense eyes e/s palett


----------



## Maria jose (Jun 11, 2009)

Actually in 2009 there is one brand new MAC Pro Store in Buenos Aires, at Galerías Pacífico, Av. Cordoba y Florida. They have everything from Pro palettes, micronized airbrush foundation, chromacakes, full coverage, face and body and more. There are also four other regular counters around the city.


----------



## marce89 (Jul 21, 2009)

By now you probably know where all the MAC stores  are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But just in case, you'll find it in Galerías, like María Jose said, then in Paseo Alcorta, Alto Palermo, Falabella Unicenter & Falabella Florida (ask for Néstor, he's great!) Hope that helps out!

Now...who is really worried about the ever increasing prices???


----------

